# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  White Cloud Mountain Minnows

## Maru

Hi Anyone saw this in any LFS? cant find it in yishun though. lookin for it to add to my tank of shrimps before adding a betta  :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

Did you visit Y618 or other LFS in Yishun?

I bought before but that's a couple of years back.

They put it at the back, next to the tanks where the water plants are.

If you have searched there then that means it's sold out.

Otherwise u might want to call them to check before going down.

----------


## Maru

Ya, went to y618. Maybe cos its cheap so most not selling them? hahahaha. maybe i have better odds going to the farms.

----------


## 14litre

Seaview also has it. The last time I saw it was last Sat (or the week before).

----------


## Maru

> Seaview also has it. The last time I saw it was last Sat (or the week before).


Thanks. Will go seletar farmway if yishun still dun have it :P

----------


## tropic

Seaview has them. saw yesterday in tanks near lights section.

----------


## Maru

Ohh never been to the seletar farmway shops before. Maybe sunday morning cycle down hehe.

Just came back frm Y618, no minnows. those tanks near the plants all "assorted tetras @ $0.30 each" LOL

----------


## Fish Fish

I have 4 to 7 which I can give away. At Jurong YoHa. Let me know if you want them.

----------


## 14litre

> Ohh never been to the seletar farmway shops before. Maybe sunday morning cycle down hehe.
> 
> Just came back frm Y618, no minnows. those tanks near the plants all "assorted tetras @ $0.30 each" LOL


Oops, sorry, made you to go on a wasted trip.

----------


## Maru

> I have 4 to 7 which I can give away. At Jurong YoHa. Let me know if you want them.


Thanks for the offer  :Smile:  I think i need to buy at least 10minnows to add to my 7 shrimps (3 missing LOL). THen let them settle for a week or 2 before adding a betta :P




> Oops, sorry, made you to go on a wasted trip.


No no, was on the way home, so i thought give it a shot by alighting one station before. Was looking for moss too but they dont have it too. 

Then came home and realised i should have bought some iron supplement for my yellowing hairgrass  :Sad:  Not to mention my mc are all "flattened" by the shrimps LOL.

----------


## PinkTissue

You can buy it at [email protected] It is the yellow gold version. For the 'normal' version, you have to ask the aunty/uncle at C328 Clementi Florist. It is housed together with other fishes.

----------


## 14litre

> No no, was on the way home, so i thought give it a shot by alighting one station before. Was looking for moss too but they dont have it too. 
> 
> Then came home and realised i should have bought some iron supplement for my yellowing hairgrass  Not to mention my mc are all "flattened" by the shrimps LOL.


Glad to hear that, otherwise I really feel bad.

it looks like I'm not alone. I tend to realise I should have bought this and that after catching a glimpse of the tank upon reaching home.

----------


## Maru

Later go tampines K&K and try :P

----------


## Phillipians

Call Aquatic Ave. There are apparently 2 variants. Wild caught and farm bred

The wild caught ones have glittering eyes. I like those better.

----------


## ahpui6

Yeps. I bought a number of the wild ones from aquatic avenue! They look great!

----------


## sheng

Do you have any picture to the wild one? Thanks

----------


## ahpui6

Your number? Drop you a WhatsApp if I am free tomorrow.

----------


## peanut88

There is also a yellow golden version. Very beautiful indeed ! ! !  :Wink: 

https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=y...w=1252&bih=568

----------


## Maru

K&K Tampines also no have. THey have more goldfishes though. 

I prefer the normal ones personally :P. Maybe need to figure a route from Tiong Bahru back to yishun hmmmm

----------


## Maru

Finally gotten my golden minnows from seaview.  :Smile:  60cents a piece.

----------


## 14litre

> Finally gotten my golden minnows from seaview.  60cents a piece.


Which ones did you pick, the upper or lower tank?

I couldn't tell the difference.

----------


## Maru

> Which ones did you pick, the upper or lower tank?
> 
> I couldn't tell the difference.


The lower tank. The sides are slightly more "goldish" hahahaha. Cant find the platinum rummy else i get that :P

----------


## Maru

Very timid fish in my opinion after a week. they do roam around the tank (even sniffling the substrate), but when i get close, they all dart to the water surface and to one corner......... one casualty cos it jump out of water (only notice him on the floor at nite) geeez, how to appreciate the tank...... maybe i shld switch to neon/cardinals  :Sad: .

----------


## bryan

Being mainly top dwellers, they need some cover or they will feel threatened and jump. Put in some floating plants.

----------

